# Jack pot



## guitstik (Jun 20, 2010)

The other day I was talking to one of the guys at work about cameras and photography and he told me his sister had a bunch of cameras that she didn't use anymore and he thought that she might get rid of them. Well, I didn't think much about it but yesterday he brought me an old camera bag and in it he had a Minolta srT102 an X-370 and several good lenses and said that I could have them. I just about hit the floor because I had been looking to get a full manual srt101 to do star trail and extended exposure photography and here he brings me a 102 that was the top of the line back in the late 60's and early 70's. Well we got to talking a little more and he described a camera that he didn't think that I would have been interested in because it wasn't a 35mm and it was to "old" and that was why he didn't bring it, but what he described was an old bellows 4x5 large format camera with several different film cartridges. Can we say, happy dance?


----------



## bushpig (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeez! I wish I worked with you! Send this guy my way!


----------



## Early (Jun 25, 2010)

guitstik said:


> The other day I was talking to one of the guys at work about cameras and photography and he told me his sister had a bunch of cameras that she didn't use anymore and he thought that she might get rid of them. Well, I didn't think much about it but yesterday he brought me an old camera bag and in it he had a Minolta srT102 an X-370 and several good lenses and said that I could have them. I just about hit the floor because I had been looking to get a full manual srt101 to do star trail and extended exposure photography and here he brings me a 102 that was the top of the line back in the late 60's and early 70's. Well we got to talking a little more and he described a camera that he didn't think that I would have been interested in because it wasn't a 35mm and it was to "old" and that was why he didn't bring it, but what he described was an old bellows 4x5 large format camera with several different film cartridges. Can we say, happy dance?



Quick!  Let's go half and half on a lottery ticket!


----------



## guitstik (Jun 25, 2010)

I haven't heard from my friend from work yet. Some times our work schedules don't coincide with each other but I am not in a hurry 'cause I don't expect to get anymore than what I have and I count myself lucky with that.


----------

